# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  كتاب للمستشار الدكتور مصطفى عبد الكريم دار النشر دار الفكر والقانون بالمنصورة / مصر

## دكتور مصطفى عبد الكريم

نفاذ وتطبيق اتفاقية الامم المتحدة في مصر ودورها في محاكمة الفاسدين واسترداد الاموال

----------


## أحمد عزت المنشاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو الريم

_بارك الله فيك_

----------

